# Virtualbox: Carpetas compartidas.

## zx80

Buenas foro.

He puesto Virtualbox en mi gentoo 64 y funciona de maravilla, pero no consigo que me coja las carpetas compartidas.

Ejecuto vboxmanage sharedfolder add "vwindows" -name "store" -hostpath "/mnt/store" para compartir la carpeta /mnt/store pero me da el error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [!] FAILED calling machine->CreateSharedFolder(Bstr(name), Bstr(hostpath)) at line 5787!
> 
> [!] Primary RC  = 0x80004005
> ...

 

Me dice q ya existe porq lo he probado varias veces, con otras carpetas en mi home y nada, y al ejecutar dentro del sistema virtualizado: net use H: \\vboxsrv\store me dice "error 53, no se ha encontrado dispositivo"

Parece ser q poca gente usa este programa porq no he encontrado info por la red, a ver si a alguno le ha pasado lo mismo.

Gracias.

----------

## nflamel

Qué versión de virtual-box estás usando, la 1.5? y otra cosa, es la versión binaria o la libre?

Yo uso la versión 1.5 binaria en mi portátil y trae un GUI bastante intuitivo para configurar las carpetas compartidas, igual te resulta más fácil configurarlo así.

Saludos!!

----------

## zx80

Es la 1.4 compilada (estaba masked) y trae un gui impresionante, muy facil de configurar. De echo está configurada la carpeta q quiero compartir, pero me da ese error a la hora de indicarsela a virtualbox a traves del comando q he puesto.

----------

## nflamel

Pues no sé lo que puede ser. De todas maneras a mí la versión 1.5 me funciona perfectamente. Todavía no me ha dado ningún problema.

Si no te importa usar software no libre usa la versión "bin" por que incluye más funcionalidades. Sin embargo esa versión no es software pero se distribuye con una licencia que te permite usarlo con fines no comerciales.

----------

## zx80

Ok, la pruebo a ver q tal. Gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Text = Shared folder named 'store' already exists

 

Y si le cambias el nombre a la carpeta compartida? En vez de Store, Almacén por ejemplo?  :Very Happy: 

Se queja de que esa carpeta ya existe.

Deduzco que en el vbox usás algun Windows NT. Si fuera ese el caso, net view \\nombre_de_host o \\numero_de_ip (el IP tun, no el IP real) debería funcionar, listarte los recursos compartidos.

Salud!

----------

## kalcetoh

Si no a las malas también puedes poner un servidor samba en tu gentoo, y luego en el entorno virtualizado acceder al servidor samba por red, obtienes más o menos los mismos resultados.

Tengo entendido que en el SO virtualizado debes tener las VirtualBox Additions para que las carpetas compartidas funcionen, te lo digo por si acaso nada más.

----------

## mwbalino

Gente

Instale vbox1.5 compilada, pero no puedo hacer funcionar internet

segui los pasos de como configurar un bridge

pero no pasa nada

Lo siento por el ingles:

1. My MTU is always set to 576, even if I change it

ifconfig

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:1B:FC:F2:87:8E

inet addr:24.65.32.194 Bcast:255.255.255.255 Mask:255.255.252.0

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:576 Metric:1

RX packets:205066 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:13261 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:17792215 (16.9 Mb) TX bytes:1479710 (1.4 Mb)

Interrupt:23 Base address:0xc000

lo Link encap:Local Loopback

inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

netstat -i

Kernel Interface table

Iface MTU Met RX-OK RX-ERR RX-DRP RX-OVR TX-OK TX-ERR TX-DRP TX-OVR Flg

eth0 576 0 191209 0 0 0 12941 0 0 0 BMRU

lo 16436 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 LRU

cat /etc/networks

# /etc/networks

#

# This file describes a number of netname-to-adress

# mappings for the TCP/IP subsytem. It is mostly

# used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#

loopback 127.0.0.0

cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=("dhcp")

mtu_wan="1500"

So I have a SLOW connection (30KB/s) when I have in windows 250KB/s

2. Problem with bridge

emerge -s bridge

net-misc/bridge-utils

Latest version available: 1.2

Latest version installed: 1.2

emerge -s usermode

sys-apps/usermode-utilities

Latest version available: 20040406-r1

Latest version installed: 20040406-r1

nano -w /usr/src/linux

.

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y # This is 802.1d Ethernet Bridge

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=m

make modules_insmake modules_install

INSTALL drivers/dma/ioatdma.ko

INSTALL drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko

INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-nforce2.ko

INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-stub.ko

INSTALL drivers/ide/pci/hpt366.ko

INSTALL drivers/ide/pci/siimage.ko

INSTALL drivers/input/misc/pcspkr.ko

INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_block.ko

INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_bus.ko

INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_config.ko

INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_core.ko

INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_proc.ko

INSTALL drivers/message/i2o/i2o_scsi.ko

INSTALL drivers/net/sk98lin/sk98lin.ko

INSTALL drivers/net/skge.ko

INSTALL drivers/scsi/scsi_tgt.ko

INSTALL drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

INSTALL net/ipv4/tunnel4.ko

INSTALL net/ipv6/ipv6.ko

INSTALL net/ipv6/sit.ko

INSTALL net/wanrouter/wanrouter.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map 2.6.22-gentoo-r8; fi

tall

lsmod

Module Size Used by

vboxdrv 1629504 1

nvidia 8103608 24

gspca 593232 0

i2c_nforce2 5760 0

pcspkr 3328 0

modprobe bridge

FATAL: Module bridge not found.

ls /dev/

adsp i2c-1 mixer shm tty20 tty4 tty59 vboxdrv

audio i2c-2 net snd tty21 tty40 tty6 vcs

bus i2c-3 null sound tty22 tty41 tty60 vcs1

cdrom i2c-4 nvidia0 sr0 tty23 tty42 tty61 vcs2

cdrw i2c-5 nvidiactl stderr tty24 tty43 tty62 vcs3

console initctl pktcdvd stdin tty25 tty44 tty63 vcs4

core input port stdout tty26 tty45 tty7 vcs5

cpu kmem ptmx tty tty27 tty46 tty8 vcs6

disk kmsg pts tty0 tty28 tty47 tty9 vcs7

dsp loop random tty1 tty29 tty48 urandom vcsa

dvd loop0 root tty10 tty3 tty49 usbdev1.1_ep00 vcsa1

dvdrw loop1 rtc tty11 tty30 tty5 usbdev1.1_ep81 vcsa2

fb loop2 scd0 tty12 tty31 tty50 usbdev2.1_ep00 vcsa3

fb0 loop3 sda tty13 tty32 tty51 usbdev2.1_ep81 vcsa4

fb1 loop4 sda1 tty14 tty33 tty52 usbdev2.2_ep00 vcsa5

fd loop5 sda2 tty15 tty34 tty53 usbdev2.2_ep81 vcsa6

full loop6 sda3 tty16 tty35 tty54 usbdev2.2_ep82 vcsa7

fw0 loop7 sda4 tty17 tty36 tty55 usbdev2.3_ep00 video0

hpet mcelog sda5 tty18 tty37 tty56 usbdev2.3_ep81 zero

i2c mem sequencer tty19 tty38 tty57 usbdev2.3_ep82

i2c-0 misc sequencer2 tty2 tty39 tty58 v4l

uname -r

2.6.22-gentoo-r8

system built in 64bit

I have everything functionally perfect

ALSA HDA-Nvidia, Webcam Logitech Communicator STX, Microsoft Keyboard & Mouse USB Wireless 6000

Xorg 7.2, KDE 3.5.7, Gnome 2.x, XFCE4, flash, firefox, openoffice, etc.

The only things are: SLOW CONNECTION (I don't know why MTU=576) and access to internet in my VBOX Machine

I appreciate any kind of help

Marcel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## achaw

mwbalino, este post es de zx80, no lo usurpes, si tenes una duda abre uno nuevo. Ademas tu problema no es el mismo del que se esta tratando aca...

Saludos

PD: Tampoco hagas crossposting  :Very Happy: :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-600077-highlight-system+built+64bit.html

----------

